# DLNA server software recommendation



## genjix (Nov 23, 2010)

hi,

I just got an LG LED tv. i would like to stream movies from my laptop over wifi to my tv. also if possible, pandora since my tv doesnt come with it. any dlna server software recommendation?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Take a look at Twonky. That may be what you are seeking.


----------



## cburbs (Mar 27, 2007)

There is a good list here - http://www.rbgrn.net/content/21-how-to-choose-dlna-media-server-windows-mac-os-x-or-linux

Depending on what your after may depend on what you use.

You may want to try Serviio.


----------



## redsandvb (Dec 2, 2009)

I use the free version of TVersity, http://tversity.com/ to stream stuff to my blu-ray player. Works pretty well for my use. Mostly some mkv wrapped videos. I don't think it does Pandora, though.


----------

